# Au Sable flows



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

The half moon of dead heads at 725 cfs...










somehow we found a few biters and ended up 4-6 between the two of us

Kyle


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

They shot it back to 963 this morning, for what reason, who knows? Look at the graph though, that's pitiful flow management......









A couple of us fished it last week and hooked 12 or so; we released a bunch of 22" little footballs, hopefully that's to a bright future. The bite was bad until the snowstorm lifted, then we hit fish. We got 7-8 from one run, the rest were scattered in 2-3 other spots. We missed another 3-4 fish, as they were very soft biting in the morning. Can't wait to get back over there! The highlight was watching a baldie_ just _miss getting a duck, that was pretty cool.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

hey just so you guy's know, some of them heads with a clip need to killed and sent in for dnr to collect data on return numbers, adipose clip was a penned fish w/ micro tag.

This data is important for future stocking programs. Really important now that the stocking location was changed back and numbers of small fish have increased. good data can be had on how these fish are doing in Lk. Huron with the return rate and well recorded sizes show the abundance of available food sources. 

I won't hold it against any of you:lol:, I may have to do some thinning also?
:help:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> I won't hold it against any of you, I may have to do some thinning also?


Haha, I'm not worried about it Ron, we all release our share. Besides, I only get over there a couple times a year, although that may change. I haven't landed an adi-clipped fish on the AS in awhile. I did keep one dark ass hen for some fresh eggs though:










These were numerous and all released; those are what people need to let go, if they want numbers of any kind on the A. These 2yo's are healthy as can be, and show signs of good plant survival:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

well i'm against it, But the biologist for the area is encouraging Kelly to kill a portion so he has data to support his effort at helping the overall fishery.... If he needs help? 
There are two batches that are returning this yr; One batch is fish you just showed [nice fish by the way]- truck dump 
The other is the pen release fish [w/clip] 
Steve needs good info, Drop him an e-mail now and then w/pic's just so He can see how well fish are doing? Just wants to know the Right Things are happening and did ask Kelly for information? 

E-mails about flows to dnr is the only way to make improvements, and the system needs help!
Be Nice


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

John that spot looks familiar, made six casts last time I was there and caught six males just like that. Last year most of them were gone by mid February, which is probably a good thing. On my way back up for a week hopefully theres a few bigger.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> John that spot looks familiar, made six casts last time I was there and caught six males just like that. Last year most of them were gone by mid February, which is probably a good thing. On my way back up for a week hopefully theres a few bigger.


I hardly ever fish there, but decided to that day. We hit a bunch of those little males out of one pocket downstream, and they were just about every drift. My buddy broke off a nice fish, probably 8-9lbs; it fought like a male. In 2007 around this time, there were a bunch of smaller fish like the one's around right now. The following spring, 2008, there was a decent run. Hopefully this means we have some year classes started.....


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Well... It doesn't always rain, how can we have enough water to make electricity...hmmm maybe a resevoir !... Yea that's it !

Gee maybe people gettin up in a home that needs electricity and going to work at a facility that needs electricity would prompt a release of stored water from the resevoir to make electricity !..... Could that be the reason for the "fluctations" in flow.

I would be greatful for the realease, cuz without it, the level would be at the low end of the chart -until it rains and or melts... Perhaps speaking with the guy in the van with u.s.g.s. On the side parked by the gauging stations could enlighten some of you


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Caught a nice female last night also talked to Kelly he's been doing ok, waters perfect right now looking forward to a good day. Also want to thank a member here Adam Hume for plowing out the Rea Rd parking lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Herb,
Seen it.... Nice fish, Keep up the good work!


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ron Matthews said:


> Herb,
> Seen it.... Nice fish, Keep up the good work!


Slow day today 10 hours 1 skipper did run into Steve Sendek from the DNR great guy very impressed with his knowledge of the issues. Just being there shows he cares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Very Nice!
Oh He Cares, Those are his fish! 
I'm impressed also....

I have faith you'll get some more Herb:coolgleam


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ron Matthews said:


> Very Nice!
> Oh He Cares, Those are his fish!
> I'm impressed also....
> 
> I have faith you'll get some more Herb:coolgleam


You called that Ron had a good day caught 4 nice fish today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

It was nice, I was up for the day.
Looked up there for you? I should have looked harder 
I only hooked one today, Dandy of a fish- got my hook at the back of the boat I'll be back for that one!


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Sure didn't look 1140 cfs when the high was 1150?
USGS gauge say's 2/10th's???











3-day


----------



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

Totally throwing this out there and could be completely out of context saying this, but ...

considering a lot of us that complain through emails dont live right on the river and base alot of our information on those graphs. I wonder if they came to the conclusion .... if we( being the usgs) put up numbers we wont get the emails complaining.

I have been on the river before and got home to check what the graph says only to find out that is not accurate information acccording to what I just saw all day with my own eyes. ( and your post ron would be related to this theory ) 

Kyle


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

AftertheSteel said:


> Totally throwing this out there and could be completely out of context saying this, but ...
> 
> considering a lot of us that complain through emails dont live right on the river and base alot of our information on those graphs. I wonder if they came to the conclusion .... if we( being the usgs) put up numbers we wont get the emails complaining.
> 
> ...



Well I don't remember if I said anything here But, the USGS reading was light by 122cfs.
DNR said it was sometime between the late nov. and late dec. measurements..... It's when the freakin gage was frozen out during that extreme low of 600cfs.
It's still not right...

Kelly has mail out w/photos so we'll see what comes of it.
You have to remember progress is slow, and it takes time with "set in the way" folks who make the decisions round here?

Thanks for your efforts Bro!



edit- here you go, from water assessment division DNR
jan 11
The weather continues to affect flows. We were also informed that USGS applied a significant shift (calculation adjustment) for the Foote gauge. Basically, sometime between the November check and the late December check, the gauge was underreporting flows. The adjustment added about 140 cfs or so. That is most likely a contributor to the negative flow balances we were seeing.

Unfortunately, it&#8217;s a problem with provisional data. Fortunately, it is infrequent.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Ron ..... OR IT COULD BE THE DROUGHT !..... quit making excuses and fish !


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

METTLEFISH said:


> Ron ..... OR IT COULD BE THE DROUGHT !..... quit making excuses and fish !


No, actually I've been working on the issue for 4 yrs. and Just today -matter of Fact- Got Some Very Good News From Gary Whelan

so blow me-


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

